# reglue wallpaper



## bevo1956 (Aug 13, 2012)

have paper that is around doors mostly that is curling up and customers wants reglued. Does anyone have suggestions about how can get paper to stay after curled?:blink:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

If you are gonna use GLUE, then super glue would be best, followed by liquid nails


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

chrisn said:


> If you are gonna use GLUE, then super glue would be best, followed by liquid nails


Endeavor to persevere! :notworthy:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

bevo1956 said:


> have paper that is around doors mostly that is curling up and customers wants reglued. Does anyone have suggestions about how can get paper to stay after curled?:blink:


Just a heads up, the "g" word is considered a big no-no by the wall covering people.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RH said:


> Just a heads up, the "g" word is considered a big no-no by the wall covering people.


ahem, that's the wall GOVERNING people :whistling2: :whistling2:


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

RH said:


> Just a heads up, the "g" word is considered a big no-no by the wall covering people.


I think it's just a reason to be semantical, and pissy. It was even called glue in trade school.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

journeymanPainter said:


> I think it's just a reason to be semantical, and pissy. It was even called glue in trade school.


maybe in third world countries:jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

journeymanPainter said:


> I think it's just a reason to be semantical, and pissy. It was even called glue in trade school.


c'mon, You know The Wall by heart and Paul Simon's Kodacolor and every other missive about the crap school fills our heads with.



> Historically, glue referred to liquid adhesives made from animal connective tissue. Glue is prepared by boiling animal parts that contain collagen (e.g., bones, hides, and hooves) to form gelatin, and adding water. In modern usage, any similar natural or synthetic liquid adhesive can be called glue.
> 
> Paste is a thick, soft, wet mixture of flour (or starch) and water used to affix paper or other light materials to surfaces.


In short, paste is starch based, glue is protein or polymer based.

The End


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> c'mon, You know The Wall by heart and Paul Simon's Kodacolor and every other missive about the crap school fills our heads with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Koda_chrome_ Bill, not Kodacolor. Tighten your a$$ up.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

daArch said:


> c'mon, You know The Wall by heart and Paul Simon's Kodacolor and every other missive about the crap school fills our heads with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Bill, but I'm not even 30, so no, I don't know either of those songs


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Koda_chrome_ Bill, not Kodacolor. Tighten your a$$ up.


See, that's what I get for using Agfa, Kodac colors were too blue :whistling2:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> I think it's just a reason to be semantical, and pissy. It was even called glue in trade school.


The adage just came up in another thread, "those who can, do; those who can't, teach"


I'll wait for RH to weigh in on that one.


----------



## doitrite (Oct 16, 2014)

So can we get a real answer to the question..."how to reseat raised edges of wallpaper"


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

doitrite said:


> So can we get a real answer to the question..."how to reseat raised edges of wallpaper"


the REAL answer is sometimes you can and sometimes you can't. It depends on type of paper used, to what extent the lifting occurred, and what caused the lifting of the seams.

If you could provide all the parameters involved and even a few pictures, any number of us could provide a number of solutions that those with experience may have found worked it similar situations.

The few times I have been called and asked for a fix, I have visited the installation and invesigated the situation and usually made a few tests before arriving at a conclusion and offering a solution.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

chrisn said:


> maybe in third world countries:jester:


Third world countries can't afford wallpapers they use dry leaves with mud.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> the REAL answer is sometimes you can and sometimes you can't. It depends on type of paper used, to what extent the lifting occurred, and what caused the lifting of the seams.
> 
> If you could provide all the parameters involved and even a few pictures, any number of us could provide a number of solutions that those with experience may have found worked it similar situations.
> 
> The few times I have been called and asked for a fix, I have visited the installation and invesigated the situation and usually made a few tests before arriving at a conclusion and offering a solution.


which , more often than not there is none,( at least that is what I have found) at least not a GOOD one


----------



## Ohio Painter (Dec 22, 2014)

I have tried VOV and used a hair dryer to get the glue almost dry before holding curled seams in place to dry, frankly results have been mixed and I no long bother wasting my time. Clay paste might work better. I tell customers seams that have curled and got brittle it is about hopeless. 

If seems have just come loose and not curled then I have had good luck repasting the paper using a drywall knife to get the paste behind the paper without lifting any more than neccassary.


----------

